# Briareos Zaskar Aufbauthread



## Briareos (11. August 2009)

Moin moin,

wie in meinem Stell-Dich-Vor-Thread angedroht, eröffne ich hier (m)einen Aufbauthread für das GT Zaskar, welches seit einem guten Jahr in meinem Keller auf Reaktivierung wartet.

Der Rahmen hat im ausfallende die Nummer 302910379. Wie ich gesehen habe, sind in diesem Baujahr-Bereich die Nummern eigentlich 8-stellig. Wenn man die 3 am Anfang wegdenkt, könnte man meinen dass der Rahmen Februar 1991 das Licht der Welt erblickt hat. Falls es jemand besser weiss, nur zu.

Der Einsatzzweck wird, wenn ich ehrlich zu mir selbst bin, zu einem guten Teil auf Asphalt sein. Fahrt zur Arbeit, Alster, Elbe etc. Der Anteil auf nicht asphaltiertem Untergrund werden wohl Wald- und Wiesenwege sein. Wobei ich mich sehr gerne auch mal z.B. in den Harburger Bergen umschauen will. Also wohl als leichtes (oder zukünftig mittleres) CC einzuordnen.





Um die IST-Situation kurz zu umreißen... nahezu alle Anbauteile sind Schrott und müssen ausgetauscht werden. Die Basis ist der Rahmen und die Federgabel welche ich am WE ersteigert habe. Eine Rock Shox Duke XC (63-108mm).

Vorerst weiter verwendet werden können wohl folgende Komponenten:

Schaltwerk - Shimano XT RD-M760
Umwerfer - Shimano LX FD-M581
Schalthebel Vo: Shimano ??
Schalthebel Hi: Shimano SL-M510
Vorbau - X-Tasy (100mm)
Lenker - Scott AT-1 (565mm)

Im Umkehrschluss müßen folgende Teile umgehend ersetzt werden. Zu dem einen und anderen Teil habe ich auch schon eine Vorstellung. Wobei ich nicht beratungsresistent bin und gerne alternative Vorschläge entgegen nehme. 

Laufräder:
Mavic Crossride Disc 
Fulcrum Red Metal 5 Disc

Liegen beide in der Preisklasse um 150, haben beide 6Loch Diskaufnahme. 

Kurben (z.Z. FC-M739):
Entweder was aus dem Shimano XT-Bereich (in Silber) oder wenn sich was anderes (bezahlbares) findet, dann das. 
Was macht mehr Sinn? 4 oder 5-Loch Aufnahme? 
Welches Tretlager? Welche Achsform macht Sinn/Unsinn?

Pedale:
Wohl erstmal welche mit der normalen Plattform. 

Bremsen:
Z.Z. sind solche XLC hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen ISO2000 mit 160mm Scheiben verbaut. Hier geht mein Gedanke zur Magura Julie. Scheibengröße.. naja, mal sehen was passt.

Sattel / Sattelstütze / Klemme:
noch keine Ahnung.

So, denn ist der Thread zur regen Teilnahme freigegeben 

Munter bleiben
Der Bria


----------



## divergent! (11. August 2009)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. wie willst du dein rad haben? so wie ich die lrs wahl und die bremswahl sehe eher neue technik und alter rahmen.

mir persönlich gefällt der fulcrum lrs recht gut. bremsen...naja ne marta ist sicher nett und leicht. alternativ wäre auch die mal was:

http://www.bikecorner24.de/scheibenbremse-kcnc-db2-set-vorne-und-hinten-p-858.html

kannst du mal ein tetailbild deiner hinteren discaufnahme zeigen?! ist das eigenbau?

bei der kurbel gibts ja nun zig varianten. shimano slx oder aerozine wären ne möglichkeit. ich weiß ja nicht wie bergig es bei euch ist...aber evtl reicht vorne ja auch ein blatt...dann ne schicke einfache kurbel...zb ne alte lx oder xt.

syncros vorbauten sind kultig und kosten 40 ( also die cattleheadversion...nicht die neuen hässlichen dinger ), stütze, lenker...da geht ritchey immer. oder du besorgst dir passend zum vorabu dann alte syncrosteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briareos (11. August 2009)

Ja, wird ein Mix werden aus alt & neu. 

Die Bremssattelaufnahme hinten ist ein Eigenbau. Aber nicht von mir. Das hat der Vorbesitzer wohl gemacht (ist aus der Bucht). Scheint bislang ja zu halten. Werde die Schrauben tauschen und gut.


----------



## divergent! (11. August 2009)

wobei wirklich schön ist das nicht.....schau mal hier:

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=118&Name=GT+Rear+Disc+Mounts

ich würde da was neues dranbauen oder beim aktuellen die kanten schräg feilen...dann sieht es sicher besser aus


----------



## Briareos (11. August 2009)

Jau, eine Schönheit ist das in der Tat nicht. Aber das sehe ich z.Z. als "Schmuck am Nachthemd". Da gibt's vorerst wichtigere Baustellen. 
Wusste gar nicht dass es da fertige Adapter gibt. auch wenn die beiden gezeigten Adapter wohl nicht so recht passen. Zumindest scheint es zu funktionieren.


----------



## divergent! (11. August 2009)

es gäbe noch den hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/A2Z-Scheibenbrem...eile?hash=item53dc43e3ad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

dachte nur an den betd da du schon löcher hast, wobei die sicher nicht passend wären. den rahmen lässt du sicher poliert, oder?

denke mal der a2z in poliert würde sicher gut passen


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. August 2009)

Ich würde die alte Halterung beibehalten. Vieleicht nur etwas verschönern.
Wenn Du Pech hast musst Du für die neue Halterung auch neue Löcher machen.

Wir quatschen am besten nachher mal. Bringst Du das Rad mit?


----------



## Briareos (11. August 2009)

Ne ne, ich werde einen Teufel tun in den Rahmen Löcher zu bohren! Dann bau' ich mir lieber einen neuen Adapter. Aber wie gesagt, der tut's erstmal.

Nein, das Rad bring ich nciht mir. der alte LRS ist hin und liegt im Keller. Komme mit dem Motorrad rum.


----------



## Briareos (15. August 2011)

So liebe Leute, 
mein letztes Posting ist mittlerweile recht genau 2 Jahre her. Habe mir also doch noch echt Zeit gelassen und erst im Frühjahr dieses Jahr begonnen das Rad zu zerlegen und Teile zu besorgen. 
Von den alten Komponenten ist nun kaum noch was in Betrieb, als da wären die Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker. Ach ja - und der hässliche Bremsscheibenadapter hinten 

Noch offene 2 do's:
Etwas mit der Sitzposition spielen. Davon wird abhängig sein, welcher Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze es zukünftig werden. In folge dessen werden auch die Bremsleitungen final verlegt und der Gabelschaft gekürzt.
Und natürlich eine bessere Lösung für den Bremsscheibenadapter hinten. 
Richtig klasse wäre es einen passenen Aufklebersatz zu bekommen. 

Ansonsten bin ich schon mal sehr zufrieden. Habe jetzt in 2,5 Monaten 1300KM zurück gelegt (Asphalt) und vorhin die Kette gewechselt (Lt. Rolofflehre verschlissen). Das muss ich im Auge behalten. Ob's an mangelnder Reinigung oder was anderes lag.

Aber hier erst mal Bilder. Die Teileliste folgt dann noch.


----------



## Atzesnoopy (16. August 2011)

Hallo Gerrit,

gratuliere zum erfolgreichen Neuaufbau. Und danke fürs zeigen!

Sieht gut aus. 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kint (16. August 2011)

Briareos schrieb:


> ...Der Rahmen hat im ausfallende die Nummer 302910379. Wie ich gesehen habe, sind in diesem Baujahr-Bereich die Nummern eigentlich 8-stellig. Wenn man die 3 am Anfang wegdenkt, könnte man meinen dass der Rahmen Februar 1991 das Licht der Welt erblickt hat. Falls es jemand besser weiss, nur zu....



Wird so stimmen - Februar 1991. Die Rahmendetails sprechen dafür. 
Die erste 3, die ist imho nachträglich dazu gekommen. 
Wer genau die geschlagen hat wird wohl nicht mehr nachvollziehbar sein, dass sie in einem Zuge mit der restlichen Nummer gesetzt wurde bezweifle ich. 
Den Aufbau kommentiere ich nicht...viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briareos (17. August 2011)

Hallo Kint,

ich mache da für mich keine Wissenschaft daraus. Und wie du schon sagst, woher diese "3" auch immer kommen mag, wird sich jetzt nicht mehr herausfinden lassen. 
Für mich ist das mit dem Zaskar so ein kleines bißchen Jugend zurück holen. Von meiner Ausbildungsvergütung war damals ein Zaskar nahezu nicht bezahlbar. Somit ist es damals ein Tequesta geworden. Von einem "Händler" - original Garagengeschäft - wie im Film 

Ansonsten - wie du schon siehst - habe ich mich gegen einen klassischen Aufbau entschieden. Bislang bereue ich diese Entscheidung nicht. Ich will das Rad fahren - auch im Winter. Da erhoffe ich mir Vorteile von den Scheibenbremsen. Man wird sehen. 

Es ist ein geiles Rad - ein geiler Rahmen. Schön starr, hart - schön  So gefällt mir das.


----------



## Briareos (17. August 2011)

So, und wenn es jemanden interessiert......

hier die Teileliste:

Zaskar Rahmen (2082g.)
Rock Shox Duke XC U-Turn 63-108 mm (1943g.)
Schaltauge inkl. 3 Schrauben (30g.)
Shimano XT FCM770-10 Kurbel-Tretlager        (869g.)
Shimano XT RD-M773 SGS Schaltwerk             (239g.)
Shimano XT FDM771-10 Umwerfer             (155g.)
Shimano XT SLM7701-10  Schalthebelpaar             (291g.)
Shimano XT CSM771-10 Kassette (316g.)
Shimano XT CN-HG94 Kette             (270g.)
Fulcrum Red Metal 5 Disc VR             (865g.)
Fulcrum Red Metal 5 Disc HR             (1043g.)
Pitlock Vo/Hi             (89g.)
Schwalbe Hurricane Performance VR             (654g.)
Schwalbe Hurricane Performance HR             (623g.)
DMR Pedal V12, polished silver             (527g.)
Schwalbe SV13             (390g.)
Cane Creek S3 Steuersatz             (112g.)
Lenker Flatbar Scott AT-1 (178g.)
Vorbau             (181g.)
Handgriffe
Bremsanlage Avid Elixir X.7 185mm vorne
Bremsanlage Avid Elixir X.7 160mm hinten
Sattel SQ Lab 612
Sattelstütze
Sattelstützklemme

Die Werte in den Klammern ist das selbst gewogene Gewicht der Teile. 
Habe in einer Tabelle das mit ein paar Gewichten aus dem Netz ergänzt. Komme somit auf ein Gewicht von 12,35KG. Will den Zossen demnächst mal beim Händler an den Haken hängen, schauen was da wirklich zusammen gekommen ist.


----------



## Briareos (26. August 2011)

So, einfach mal für die Statistik:

Ich habe den Zossen heute an den Haken gehängt und die Waage hat 12,86 KG angezeigt. Sowas in der Richtung habe ich auch erwartet.


----------



## Briareos (3. April 2013)

Nach über 1,5 Jahren kann ich diesem Thread ja mal wieder was zufügen. 

Ich bin inzwischen hart angenervt von der Verschleißgeschwindigkeit dieses 10fach-Geraffels. Also stand der Gedanke auf 9 oder 8fach umzurüsten. Kurzzeitig stand auch die Alfine 11 Di2 zur Debatte. Aber das waren mir für den Preis doch (noch) zu viele Kompromisse. 
Da ich zu 99% eh auf Hamburgs Straßen unterwegs bin liegt es eigentlich nahe, dass der nächste Evolutionsschritt in Richtung eines Speedbike geht. 





Die Rock Shox Duke wurde gegen eine Steinbach Carbongabel gewechselt und der Flatbar gegen einen Bullhornlenker. Leider musste ich deshalb von den hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen auf mechanische Scheibenbremsen rüsten. Den Umwerfer habe ich ganz wegrationalisiert und hinten ist nun ein Ultegraschaltwerk am werkeln welches die Kette über eine 8fach Kassette schubst.
Seit einem gutem Jahr habe ich die 2.0 Kojak gefahren welche ich heute gegen die 1.35er Kojak gewechselt habe. 





Die ersten Fahreindrücke finde ich sehr zufriedenstellend! Nur die BB7 sind im Vergleich zur Elxier7 enttäuschend. Bin noch guter Hoffnung da mir ein Cyclocrosser versichert hat, dass da noch was kommt wenn die eingefahren sind.





Natürlich gibt es immer was zu tun bzw. ist der Umbau nie fertig. Der hässliche Furunkel der als Adapter für die hintere Schebenbremse gedient hat, passt (zum Glück) nicht mit den BB7. Hat aber seine Dienste solange Verrichtet OHNE das mir der Hinterbau weggekracht ist. Nun wird etwas auf DirectMount konstruiert. 





Für mich ist die hintere Bremse eh nur für den Fall, falls das vordere Bremssystem ausfällt. Also bis lang nie wirklich verwendet. Aber bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auf eine 140er Scheibe reduziert. 





Der Rest ist dann Schmuck am Nachthemd. Eine rote Sattelschelle wäre nett. Soll aber mit Pitlock funktionieren. Und da wird es schon schwieriger. Und ein anderer Laufradsatz...... ach was solls. Wie gesagt. Ist ein fortwährender Prozess. 
Und nein - es muss nicht jedem gefallen.


----------

